
Closing out an incredible week in Rust - muizelaar
http://aturon.github.io/2018/02/09/amazing-week/
======
gilrain
It's really exciting to be a member of the Rust community, right now. I'd
encourage every programmer who still enjoys the magic to try it out for at
least a hobby project. It's completely rekindled my love for programming.

~~~
gilrain
And my project is a GUI app, which is among the weakest stories remaining for
Rust!

~~~
anfractuosity
Cool, are you using gtk-rs? I've been using that a bit.

~~~
gilrain
I'm currently using orbtk, the GUI toolkit for Redox OS. It has the least
boilerplate and most pleasing API of the ones I've researched so far. (It
targets SDL2 in addition to Orbital, so it's not just for Redox.) I'm looking
forward to limn reaching maturity, though!

I've been enjoying orbtk, but I'm considering trying to re-implement in rust-
sciter, which I stumbled across recently. The examples are really cool.

The GUI scene is very active right now, but it still requires pouring over
raw, API-only documentation and simple examples.

------
mbrubeck
The blog post by nikomatsakis describing the specialization breakthrough has
now been published:

[http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2018/02/09/maxi...](http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2018/02/09/maximally-
minimal-specialization-always-applicable-impls/)

------
dbcurtis
Two that really are eye-poppingly exciting to me personally are:

\- borrowing in async/await \- embedded work getting first-class attention,
led by @japaric

My excitement over these two specifically, of course, reflects the
idiosyncrasies of my focus, but yay!

------
RohaenGFlex
I quite like rust as a language but the community is just so toxic. I just
want to code...

